# Rodents in WA



## Flexxx (Feb 11, 2020)

Gday, Were does everyone get there frozen rodents from? Im in WA and I use to get them from a breeder I knew who stopped breeding so im looking for another cheaper source than a pet shop.
TIA


----------



## Blighty (Feb 11, 2020)

A lot of people get them from Big Sky Reptiles, if you are North of the river. 

Not sure who breeds South so I just breed my own. Local pet shop is up to $24 for 3 weaner rats!


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 11, 2020)

Blighty said:


> A lot of people get them from Big Sky Reptiles, if you are North of the river.
> 
> Not sure who breeds South so I just breed my own. Local pet shop is up to $24 for 3 weaner rats!


I have thought about paying Richard a visit, its a day trip to him tho, id have to buy a truck load to make the drive worth while. Paulie from Pythonalia near Cannington as well, pretty much the same price too


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 12, 2020)

I've shipped a lot of live lab rats and mice to WA and I assume they plan to breed them.


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 12, 2020)

Yellowtail said:


> I've shipped a lot of live lab rats and mice to WA and I assume they plan to breed them.


I was hoping someone would ship frozen for a decent price, my workshop is a 5min drive from the Perth airport


----------



## Blighty (Feb 12, 2020)

I recall there was someone on the Perth reptile group on Facebook that was talking about starting up a breeding farm and shipping them in dry ice.

Don't know if anything ever came of it, but could be worth asking on there.

(This was last year)


----------

